# Fishing report, 16 November -Everglades backcountry Flamingo to Everglades City



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

What types of baits do you find successful that can avoid all the dead grass that has been out in front of Flamingo this Fall ?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Instead of a change in baits you might try a change in location.... no dead grass of any kind betweeen Cape Sable and Everglades City/ Chokoloskee....

If you're determined to fish that area go to absolutely weedless bass-style rigs like Bass Assassins and similar baits with the hook point kept up inside the bait itself - as well as the same kind of tapered slip sinkers that freshwater guys use for worm rigs.... Using bass-style hooks works great with simple Gulp tails as well.

What I wouldn't even think of using are hardbaits and anything else that isn't absolutely weedless. You'll also note that most of the flies I tie are weedless as well. I got my start at Flamingo (all those years ago) fishing Florida Bay. These days I'm quite happy to be fishing "somewhere else"... Once it gets cold I think some of the grass will dissipate - but I'm just guessing....


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the response and your willingness to share some advice with those who don't get opportunity to be on the water every day.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

great report


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice report Bob!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Nice report Bob!


If you think the weather is unusual there.... El Nino is slamming the Texas coast with rain and high tides since October. Worst part is very few sun days but great for lure casting. Thanks for the report Bob. Good to know some one is enjoying the fly fishing.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> If you think the weather is unusual there.... El Nino is slamming the Texas coast with rain and high tides since October. Worst part is very few sun days but great for lure casting. Thanks for the report Bob. Good to know some one is enjoying the fly fishing.


We had that from late July till early Oct. We got tied of it and sent it up your way!


----------

